# Star Wars: Episode 8 - Die letzten Jedi in der Filmkritik - Besser als Episode 7?



## Matthias Dammes (12. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 8 - Die letzten Jedi in der Filmkritik - Besser als Episode 7?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 8 - Die letzten Jedi in der Filmkritik - Besser als Episode 7?*


----------



## Honigpumpe (12. Dezember 2017)

TÄÄDÄÄDÄÄDÄÄDÄÄ! TURALURALURALU! ICH KANN NICHTS HÖREN, ICH HAB MEINE FINGER IM OHR UND WERDE DIESEN TEXT GANZ BESTIMMT NICHT LESEN! WER MIR DIE HANDLUNG VERRÄT, DEN WERDE ICH EIGENHÄNDIG ER-WÜR-GEN!


----------



## MichaelG (12. Dezember 2017)

Ähm die dunkle Seite kommt zurück.


----------



## Riesenhummel (12. Dezember 2017)

Hab gelesen die Aufklärung wer Rey und Snoke sind soll total unbefriedigend sein. genau wie der abgang eines Charakters...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. Dezember 2017)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Hab gelesen die Aufklärung wer Rey und Snoke sind soll total unbefriedigend sein. genau wie der abgang eines Charakters...



Rey fand ich nicht. 
Bei Snoke stimme ich zu und auch bei letzterem.


----------



## moeykaner (12. Dezember 2017)

Der Regiesseur wird Rian und nicht Ryan geschrieben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Dezember 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> TÄÄDÄÄDÄÄDÄÄDÄÄ! TURALURALURALU! ICH KANN NICHTS HÖREN, ICH HAB MEINE FINGER IM OHR UND WERDE DIESEN TEXT GANZ BESTIMMT NICHT LESEN! WER MIR DIE HANDLUNG VERRÄT, DEN WERDE ICH EIGENHÄNDIG ER-WÜR-GEN!


Dito. Da ich den Film mit Familie wohl erst in der zweiten Weihnachtsferienwoche sehen werde - haben auf den Ansturm in den ersten 2-3 Wochen kein Bock -, sind etwaige Reviewdetails absolut tabu für mich. 

Nur den Wertungsspiegel erlaube ich mir zu verfolgen. ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Honigpumpe (12. Dezember 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dito. Da ich den Film mit Familie wohl erst in der zweiten Weihnachtsferienwoche sehen werde - haben auf den Ansturm in den ersten 2-3 Wochen kein Bock -, sind etwaige Reviewdetails absolut tabu für mich.
> 
> Nur den Wertungsspiegel erlaube ich mir zu verfolgen. ^^
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Ich bin wohl auch erst nach Weihnachten dran, also, so lange kann man bitte Rücksicht nehmen. Keine Spoiler in den Überschriften, bitte!


----------



## MichaelG (12. Dezember 2017)

Han Solo lebt noch.


----------



## Honigpumpe (12. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Han Solo lebt noch.



Außerdem war er objektsexuell, was der Scheidungsgrund mit Leia war, und hat mit C-3PO Rey gezeugt. Sie ist nämlich ein Cyborg.


----------



## Gast201803192 (12. Dezember 2017)

""Die letzten Jedi in der Filmkritik - besser als Episode 7?""

Auf jeden Fall schon jetzt besser als Episode 1 und 4! Aber das ist auch keine Kunst


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Dezember 2017)

Rachlust schrieb:


> ""Die letzten Jedi in der Filmkritik - besser als Episode 7?""
> 
> Auf jeden Fall schon jetzt *besser als Episode* 1 und *4*! Aber das ist auch *keine Kunst*



wat? Episode IV (Hope) gehört zu den besten Episoden/Filmen, nach V (Empire) und Rogue One


----------



## MrFob (12. Dezember 2017)

Uff, ich werde den Film erst am 6. Januar anschauen. Hoffe ich kann bis dahin Spoilerfrei bleiben (also, mal davon ausgehend, das Honigpumpe einen Witz gemacht hat (ich bin eh davon ausgegangen, dass Rey eher von Han und Chewie abstammt, darum rennt sie auch immer mit so verzottelten Haaren rum).
Hab vor ein paar Tagen Ep7 nochmal angeschaut und eigentlich finde ich den Film schon ziemlich cool gemacht. Klar, er ist ein bisschen derivativ aber es sit trotzdem ein sehr unterhaltsamer Film. Wenn sie sich in Ep8 nur noch ein bisschen mehr Neuerung trauen, dann bin ich wieder voll dabei.


----------



## Batze (12. Dezember 2017)

Pünktlich zum Film erstmal die Haube poliert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paddi1232 (12. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Han Solo lebt noch.



Und Jar Jar Binks ist der letzte Sith Lord


----------



## Honigpumpe (13. Dezember 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Pünktlich zum Film erstmal die Haube poliert.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein Verkehrsverein, ob das Ding TÜV hat. In Deutscheland würde man es immerhin zum Karneval zulassen, aber dann nicht mehr als 6 km/h!


----------



## Honigpumpe (13. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Rey fand ich nicht.
> Bei Snoke stimme ich zu und auch bei letzterem.



SCHNAUSE.


----------



## Honigpumpe (13. Dezember 2017)

Ich muß ja mal wieder meinem Ruf als Rechtschreibnazi gerecht werden. "Wir hatten bereits die Chance den neuen Star-Wars-Film im Rahmen einer Pressevorführung zu sehen." Da fehlt ein Komma nach "Chance", weil das ist ein erweiterter Infinitiv. Aber endlich mal "Star-Wars-Film" richtig geschrieben, das ist ja auch schon was. Man soll sich mit dem begnügen, was man hat.


----------



## xdave78 (13. Dezember 2017)

...wenn wir schon bei Nazis sind: Man kann Beiträge editieren, dann muss man nicht drölfzig Neue erstellen. Es sei denn, man will seinen Counter nur künstlich pushen. Und vor "und" setzt man keine Kommas. 

Bin sehr gespannt, werd aber mal sehen ob ich mich dafür ins Kino bewege. Wahrscheinlich ist der Film ja eh in einigen Wochen kaufbar.


----------



## Honigpumpe (13. Dezember 2017)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ...wenn wir schon bei Nazis sind: Man kann Beiträge editieren, dann muss man nicht drölfzig Neue erstellen. Es sei denn, man will seinen Counter nur künstlich pushen. Und vor "und" setzt man keine Kommas.



Doch, vor "und" kann sehr wohl ein Komma stehen, wenn es zwei Hauptsätze trennt. Ich habe nie nach der neuen deutschen Kommaregelung geschrieben, die ist sowieso zu nichts zu gebrauchen. Die ist ein Werk von Stümpern.

Die Hausregel, daß man Zitate bündeln soll, habe ich noch nie verstanden. Ich kann es zwar und weiß auch, wie es geht, dafür brauche ich allerdings zwei Bildschirme. Für mich ist es praktischer, einzeln zu antworten. Und mal ehrlich: Die 200 Pixel in der Vertikalen werden wir gerade noch an Immobilien übrighaben.


----------



## SGDrDeath (13. Dezember 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Mein Verkehrsverein, ob das Ding TÜV hat. In Deutscheland würde man es immerhin zum Karneval zulassen, aber dann nicht mehr als 6 km/h!


Und beim nächsten mal versuchst du dann einen Beitrag, der in deutscher Sprache verfasst ist.


----------



## Honigpumpe (13. Dezember 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Und beim nächsten mal versuchst du dann einen Beitrag, der in deutscher Sprache verfasst ist.



Wie belieben zu meinen? Möge er sich äußern.


----------



## Weissbier242 (13. Dezember 2017)

Naja Ich bleibe noch skeptisch bei dem was man stellenweise so liest. Man verlässt sich anscheinend wieder auf altbewährtes und traut sich nicht mal eine komplett neue Geschichte anzugehen  Fragwürdiger und stellenweise unpassender Humor ist wohl auch aufgefallen. 

Hab mal spontan für Freitag mit Kind reserviert und mal sehen wie das ganze dann ist.


----------



## Sanyadir (13. Dezember 2017)

Besser als Episode 7 is ja wohl nich schwer (7war ja ma lame ,zusammenschnitt aus den ersten , fande ich persöhnlich mega fail.Wer jetzt kommt mit Leute kennen die Geschichte nicht(denen hau ich den Kopf ab) Serien Filme guckt man von ANFANG. Kleiner Tip da kennt man dann auch die GEschichte evtl.


----------



## Sanyadir (13. Dezember 2017)

Bitte nich wie in Thor das war mega FAIL. Richtig den film kaputt gemacht.... traurig sowas. Oder in Justice league der Spider man OOOOOOMMMMMGGGG we schlecht. Sind da neuerdings alles 5 Jährige in den Studios


----------



## SGDrDeath (13. Dezember 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Wie belieben zu meinen? Möge er sich äußern.


Wenn du das nicht erkennst, dann solltest du ab sofort ganz still sein beim Thema  Grammatik- und Rechtschreibfehler.



Sanyadir schrieb:


> Oder in Justice league der Spider man OOOOOOMMMMMGGGG we schlecht. Sind da neuerdings alles 5 Jährige in den Studios


Vermutlich auch im Forum, wenn man sich einbildet Spider-Man in Justice League gesehen zu haben. Kinder haben ja üblicherweise eine recht blühende Fantasie.


----------



## Honigpumpe (13. Dezember 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Wenn du das nicht erkennst, dann solltest du ab sofort ganz still sein beim Thema  Grammatik- und Rechtschreibfehler.



Laß Dich mit mir lieber nicht auf Rechtschreibung und Grammatik ein, da kannst Du nur verlieren. Was hab ich denn jetzt schon wieder falsch gemacht?


----------



## SGDrDeath (13. Dezember 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Laß Dich mit mir lieber nicht auf Rechtschreibung und Grammatik ein, da kannst Du nur verlieren. Was hab ich denn jetzt schon wieder falsch gemacht?


Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast gerade verloren obwohl gar kein Wettbewerb ist.

Warum? Wenn du auch das nicht erkennst, solltest du wirklich aufhören den Rechtschreibnazi zu spielen. Wobei, ich ahne schon, du erkennst es nicht, genausowenig wie deine Fehler.


----------



## Honigpumpe (13. Dezember 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast gerade verloren obwohl gar kein Wettbewerb ist.
> 
> Warum? Wenn du auch das nicht erkennst, solltest du wirklich aufhören den Rechtschreibnazi zu spielen. Wobei, ich ahne schon, du erkennst es nicht, genausowenig wie deine Fehler.



Es wäre für mich wirklich einfacher, wenn Du mir mal auf halbem Weg entgegenkämst und mal das Maul aufsperrtest, forum es ging. Dann bekommst Du eventuell auch eine Antwort. Aber so ist mir die Sachlage etwas dünne.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Dezember 2017)

Könntet ihr euren Disput vielleicht per PN austragen?
Hier geht es schon seit zehn Postings nicht mehr ums Thema.


----------



## McDrake (13. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Könntet ihr euren Disput vielleicht per PN austragen?
> Hier geht es schon seit zehn Postings nicht mehr ums Thema.


Sehen tust du hier, die dunkle Seite der Macht.


----------



## SGDrDeath (13. Dezember 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Es wäre für mich wirklich einfacher, wenn Du mir mal auf halbem Weg entgegenkämst und mal das Maul aufsperrtest, forum es ging. Dann bekommst Du eventuell auch eine Antwort. Aber so ist mir die Sachlage etwas dünne.


Süß, wie ausfällig du wirst wenn du nicht fähig bist deine Fehler zu finden. Und dabei dann gleich die nächsten machst. 



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Könntet ihr euren Disput vielleicht per PN austragen?
> Hier geht es schon seit zehn Postings nicht mehr ums Thema.


Welcher Disput? Der selbsternannte Rechtschreibnazi hat Probleme Fehler bei sich zu erkenn und zuzugeben, mehr nicht.

Aber ich fütter ihn nicht mehr, keine Angst.


----------



## Honigpumpe (13. Dezember 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Süß, wie ausfällig du wirst wenn du nicht fähig bist deine Fehler zu finden. Und dabei dann gleich die nächsten machst.
> 
> Welcher Disput? Der selbsternannte Rechtschreibnazi hat Probleme Fehler bei sich zu erkenn und zuzugeben, mehr nicht.
> 
> Aber ich fütter ihn nicht mehr, keine Angst.



Erstens. Ich bin nicht selbsternannt, sondern fremdernannt.

Zweitens. Da fehlt ein Komma hinter "Probleme", selbst nach der Schlechtschreibreform.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Dezember 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Erstens. Ich bin nicht selbsternannt, sondern fremdernannt.
> 
> Zweitens. Da fehlt ein Komma hinter "Probleme", selbst nach der Schlechtschreibreform.



Jetzt aber mal ehrlich...berichtige wenigstens deine eigenen Kommentare, was Grammatik und Rechtschreibung angeht.  Am besten, bevor du hier weiter auf Kommentare eingehst, die das Thema Grammatik und Rechtschreibung betreffen.  


@Topic
Bin mal gespannt. Werd ihn mir aber wohl erst nach den Weihnachtsfeiertagen geben.


----------



## SGDrDeath (13. Dezember 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Jetzt aber mal ehrlich...berichtige wenigstens deine eigenen Kommentare, was Grammatik und Rechtschreibung angeht.  Am besten, bevor du hier weiter auf Kommentare eingehst, die das Thema Grammatik und Rechtschreibung betreffen.


Er findet ja seine Fehler nicht, auch wenn sie offensichtlich sind.


----------



## Honigpumpe (13. Dezember 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Er findet ja seine Fehler nicht, auch wenn sie offensichtlich sind.



So langsam wird's mir hier echt zu blöd. WELCHE DENN, VERDAMMT NOCHMAL?


----------



## MRRadioactiv (13. Dezember 2017)

Hier gehts um den neuen Star Wars Film - und nicht darum wer wie wo Probleme mit Deutsch hat.  Star Wars - nicht Battle of Rechtschreibung!!! tsts 
Ich jedenfalls warte ab bis ein Streaming Anbieter den neuen S.W. streamt.


----------



## suggysug (14. Dezember 2017)

@Film 
Ist schon gebucht und was man so ließt, lässt mich wieder hoffen in Vergleich zum 7ner!

@Rechtschreibung
Interessant wie wichtig sowas in einem Spieleforum ist.... Klar leserlich sollte es ja sein. Aber klugscheissen wegen jeder Kleinigkeit??? Finde ich schlimmer. Wie ich schon mal schrieb das ist ein Spieleforum und kein Diktat... es sollte hier eigentlich viel lockerer zugehen.
(Nichts für ungut)


----------



## Flyolaf (14. Dezember 2017)

Star Wars wird jetzt leider sowas werden wie X-Men. In 2-3 Jahren wird man keinen der neueren Filme mehr unterscheiden können. Alles wird recht ähnlich aussehen und vorhersehbar sein. Milking the cash cow quasi. Eigentlich schade, aber auch absehbar, nachdem George Lucas die Rechte an Disney verbimmelt hat. Das Gute daran ist jedoch das es keinem aufgezwungen wird. Allerdings bin ich doch ein wenig wehmütig. Star Wars - das war für mich irgendwie immer die S-Klasse, das nonplusultra Hollywoods. Habe die ersten Teile im Kino gesehen was für ein Erlebnis. Star Wars (Episode 4-6), war für mich immer auf einer Ebene mit Indiana Jones, E.T., Zurück in die Zukunft usw. Eben die ganz großen Werke der Kindheit und Jugend, wenn man in den 80ern groß wurde. Eine heilige Kuh, die nun leider ausgeschlachtet wird.


----------



## SpieleKing (14. Dezember 2017)

Flyolaf schrieb:


> Star Wars wird jetzt leider sowas werden wie X-Men. In 2-3 Jahren wird man keinen der neueren Filme mehr unterscheiden können. Alles wird recht ähnlich aussehen und vorhersehbar sein. Milking the cash cow quasi. Eigentlich schade, aber auch absehbar, nachdem George Lucas die Rechte an Disney verbimmelt hat. Das Gute daran ist jedoch das es keinem aufgezwungen wird. Allerdings bin ich doch ein wenig wehmütig. Star Wars - das war für mich irgendwie immer die S-Klasse, das nonplusultra Hollywoods. Habe die ersten Teile im Kino gesehen was für ein Erlebnis. Star Wars (Episode 4-6), war für mich immer auf einer Ebene mit Indiana Jones, E.T., Zurück in die Zukunft usw. Eben die ganz großen Werke der Kindheit und Jugend, wenn man in den 80ern groß wurde. Eine heilige Kuh, die nun leider ausgeschlachtet wird.



Bis jetzt hat Disney ihre Arbeit gut gemacht und bessere Filme abgeliefert als George mit der neuen Trilogie! Teil 8 ist ein geiler Film der eig. alles hat was ein Star Wars Film brauch.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2017)

Da unsere Tageszeitung Episode 8 regelrecht zerreißt ist der Film höchstwahrscheinlich doch gut. Denn die Rezensenten der Zeitung lagen bisher mit ihren Bewertungen was mein Geschmacksprofil betrifft meilenweit daneben.


----------



## LiquidGravity (14. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe mir den Film gestern, bzw. heute Nacht bei der Premiere ansehen dürfen. (keine Angst, ich vermeide Spoiler) Ich fand ihn sehr gut und werde ihn mir am WE gleich nochmal gönnen; es passiert wirklich viel. Einige Szenen - die Redaktion hat es bereits erwähnt - ziehen sich ein wenig und der ein oder andere Teil ist etwas unbefriedigend aber dennoch... für mich ein absolut gelungener Teil, der sich im Vergleich zu Episode 7, nochmal deutlich steigert und ich fiebere jetzt schon dem Finale entgegen.

Cheers


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2017)

Vielleicht klären sich einige unbefriedigende Details in der Auflösung in Episode 9 ?


----------



## LiquidGravity (14. Dezember 2017)

Das wird, zumindest teilweise, schwierig werden, da die Handlung teils abgeschlossen scheint. Ich hoffe auf das Beste.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Dezember 2017)

LiquidGravity schrieb:


> Das wird, zumindest teilweise, schwierig werden, da die Handlung teils abgeschlossen scheint. Ich hoffe auf das Beste.



Nur lesen, wer den Film gesehen hat.


Spoiler



Besonders Snoke fand ich sehr enttäuschend.
Nicht unbedingt der Fakt, dass er bereits jetzt gestorben ist, aber das es halt geschehen ist, ohne das wir mehr über ihn erfahren haben.
Er war da und ist jetzt einfach wieder weg. Wer er war, wo er herkommt und was das ganze eigentlich sollte, nichts wird da aufgeklärt.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2017)

Wie gesagt ich möchte nicht gespoilert werden, kenne daher den Storyverlauf von Ep. 8 nicht. Vielleicht funktioniert das aber über Flashbacks/Rückblenden in Ep. 9 wenn die Story in Ep. 8 durch ist. Allerdings frage ich mich dann, wenn die Story "fertig" ist was dann in Ep. 9 kommen soll. Aber ich lasse mich mal überraschen.


----------



## Murdoc85 (14. Dezember 2017)

Premiere überstanden und ich muss leider sagen, der Weg zur kompletten Verschrottung das ist, mmn. Sehr viele Filmlore, Logiklücken und schwache, sehr schwache Klimax Szenen. Ich werde mich glaube ich lieber an 1-6 halten, mmn waren 1-3 sogar noch besser als diese sinnfreie Ausschlachten ohne Vision und Tiefgang. RIP Star Wars :'''''''(


----------



## Andertheker (14. Dezember 2017)

Moin liebe Nachbarn,

ich hab mir den Film ebenfalls in der Premiere angeschaut und muss leider sagen: Ich bin nicht zufrieden. Der Film, als Ganzes, ist nicht schlecht und könnte ich sogar insgesamt als "Sehr Gut" bewerten, wenn ich ignoriere, dass es ein "Star Wars"-Film ist. 

Wie hier gewisse Sachen aufgelöst werden hat mich einfach enttäuscht zurückgelassen. Es wurden teilweise nur halbe Sachen gemacht. Ich will hier nicht ins Detail gehen (Eingeweihte erkennen hoffentlich den Wortwitz des Jahrhunderts *badums*), da ich nicht spoilern will. Visuell ist der Film erste Sahne und hat einige "Wallpaper"-Moments zu bieten, neue Schauplätze, verrückt-exotisches Kostümdesign (Siehe Finn und Roses Ausflug), bombastische Kampfszenen (auf dem Boden wie im All), Mhh-Mhh-Lecker-Effekte und einen Soundtrack, der sich wieder stärker an alten Motiven orientiert (OST MVP John Williams did it again). Insgesamt also perfekte Voraussetzungen, um der Beste seiner Art zu werden...jedoch bleibt diese Hoffnung unerfüllt, da sich die Story auf einem Wege entwickelt, der an mancher Ecke Tiefgang und Komplexität vermissen lässt, während der Plot anderswo aus allen Nähten platzt. Ein bis zwei "Höhepunkte" weniger hätten den Film wahrscheinlich um einiges entschlackt und die verbleibenden Höhepunkte besser zur Geltung bringen können.

Unterm Strich ist es schade, da ich finde (ACHTUNG: Subjektiver Eindruck), dass durch diese Mängel Episode 8 seinen Vorgänger nicht unbedingt übertrumpft.

Ungeachtet dessen kann ich nur jedem Star Wars Fan empfehlen -> Ab nachm Kino drinne! Nur erwartet bitte nicht den Heilsbringer...

Ich hoffe, dass Episode 9 der (vorerst) finale Paukenschlag wird und halte mich bis dahin mit den Spin-Offs, Fan-Theorien und Kaffee über Wasser.

Bis dahin. Möge der Saft mit Euch sein.


----------



## Flyolaf (14. Dezember 2017)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hat Disney ihre Arbeit gut gemacht und bessere Filme abgeliefert als George mit der neuen Trilogie! Teil 8 ist ein geiler Film der eig. alles hat was ein Star Wars Film brauch.



Ich will nicht intolerant sein, aber es gibt genau

-Drei Star Wars Filme
-Drei Teile von Stirb Langsam
-Zwei Teile von Terminator
-Drei Teile von Indiana Jones

Allesamt nicht aus diesem Jahrtausend.

Der Rest zählt einfach nicht, auch wenn es Streifen geben soll die den gleichen Franchise im Titel tragen.


----------



## Talisman79 (14. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Vielleicht klären sich einige unbefriedigende Details in der Auflösung in Episode 9 ?



davon geh ich auch aus,,es wurden zwar einige sachen erklärt.aber die müssen nich unbedingt so stimmen,bzw glaub ich nicht das dies alles war.ansonsten fand ich den film sehr gut,und hab mich keine minute gelangweilt.

ein zwei szenen gab es im nachhinein aber doch die mich gestört haben bzgl snoke&leia.


----------



## OriginalOrigin (15. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe mir den Film angesehen und sage auch mal kurz und Spoiler frei was ich davon halte:  Unterwältigend. Ja der Film ist anders, als alle Star Wars Filme, aber zu einen Teil saß ich da und war gelangweilt und hatte sogar Facepalm Momente, dann gibt es wieder Momente wo er gut ist. Der Film ist ein ständiges Auf und Ab von gut zu schlecht und zurück....ich musste mir in der Pause ein Bier holen, einfach weil ich eins gebraucht habe, so komisch war der Film.  Am meisten stören mich die Bösen, also First Order,Snoke und Kylo... ein Kasperltheater aller bester Art.   Also von den 3 neuen Star Wars Filmen ist für mich Rogue One (auch wenn der auch hier und da hakt) immer noch der beste, und EP8 ist in meinen Augen nicht  einer der besten Star Wars Filme aller Zeiten, wie manche behaupteten. Aber ich bin ein Fan von Star Wars darum bin ich wohlwollend, und geb den Teile auch 6,5/10. Und das schlimmste ist: Aktuell habe ich überhaupt keinen Reiz mir Episode 9 anzuschauen, was ein schlechtes Zeichen für eine Trilogie ist. 

Mich würde interessieren ob die PC Games ein Spoiler Video oder Podcast über Star Wars machen wird? Würde mich interessieren wie die Experten es hier so sehen.


----------



## Grasfox (15. Dezember 2017)

Ich war gestern auch zur Premiere,

Der Film war schon sehr unterhaltsam, hat echt Spaß gemacht - auch der Star Wars-typische Witze kam nicht zu kurz - für meinen Geschmack jedoch einen Tick zu witzig - dies hat einige Szenen ins lächerliche gezogen, oder einige Logik-Fehler wie  z.B.:



Spoiler



Die Meditationsszene mit Rey und Luke...ja war lustig, zu lustig, aber für meinem Geschmack hier unpassend. Genau wie die Bösewichte, die eher wie Witzfiguren gewirkt haben, hier hat das Komödienhafte die Ernsthaftigkeit der First Order zerstört. Was mich am Meisten gestört hat, dass so viele Hauptcharaktere wie die Fliegen gestorben sind: Snoke, Phasma, Luke, Super-Sternzerstörer.
 Dann haben mich einige Physik-Fehler gestört: warum fliegen die Laser-Schüsse der Sternzerstörer wie Artillerie-Geschosse eine ballistische Bahn...im All? Als Leia bei der Explosion der Brücke ins All geschleudert wurde und dann wieder zurück geschwebt kam...warum kann einer der Crewmitglieder die Tür für sie zum All aufmachen, ohne rausgesaugt zu werden? Als am Anfang die Bomber den Kreuzer bombardiert haben...auch hier wieder: Bombenluken gehen auf zum All und die Bombenbedienerin kann einfach in den Bombenschacht laufen? Und warum fallen die Bomben wie bei einer B-17 nach unten? Und am schlimmsten fand ich die Fluchtszene der Widerstandskreuzer vor den Sternzerstörer: "Oh nein die sind zu schnell, wir können sie nicht einholen, also fliegen wir solange hinter her bis der Sprit aus geht"...ja klar man muss ja im All die ganze Zeit Vollgas geben um vorwärts zu kommen, aber warum springt nicht einfach ein Sternzerstörer vor die Rebellen und kesselt sie ein? Wären diese und weitere Logik-Fehler nicht,
 wäre es tatsächlich einer der besten Star Wars Teile


----------



## Martina (15. Dezember 2017)

nun ja ...das war also Ep 8
das war lange nicht so gut wie EP7 oder RO 
Fällt deutlich ab ..leider


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Dezember 2017)

Grasfox schrieb:


> Ich war gestern auch zur Premiere,
> 
> Der Film war schon sehr unterhaltsam, hat echt Spaß gemacht - auch der Star Wars-typische Witze kam nicht zu kurz - für meinen Geschmack jedoch einen Tick zu witzig - dies hat einige Szenen ins lächerliche gezogen, oder einige Logik-Fehler wie  z.B.:
> 
> ...



Also wer bei Star Wars anfängt mit Logik und Realismus zu argumentieren hat imo Star Wars nicht verstanden.
Star Wars ist keine Science Fiction. Das ist Fantasy mit Magie, Zauberern und Prinzessinnen.


----------



## Grasfox (15. Dezember 2017)

... nicht gleich persönlich werden. Ich bin mit Star Wars groß geworden und weiß es sehr wohl ein zu ordnen. Ich gebe dir aber vollkommen Recht mit Sci-Fi vs. Fantasy. Nur ein klein wenig die physikalischen Grundlagen einhalten, ist nicht zu viel verlangt, nur ein bisschen (siehe "Tür-Zum-All-Szene"). Ich vergleiche es auch gar nicht mit einem Interstellar, das ist gar nicht mein Anspruch...es darf gern ordentlich Fantasy sein, aber es sind halt Dinge mir echt aufgefallen sind und die so krass in den alten Teilen nicht da waren.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Dezember 2017)

Grasfox schrieb:


> (siehe "Tür-Zum-All-Szene")



Für sowas gibt es Kraftfelder, auch in Star Wars.


----------



## Honigpumpe (15. Dezember 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Und beim nächsten mal versuchst du dann einen Beitrag, der in deutscher Sprache verfasst ist.



Mein Gott, meinst Du wirklich "Deutscheland"?! Das war ein Zitat, meine Güte: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IPpUm-pDNw . Darum machst Du so ein Faß auf?


----------



## HanFred (15. Dezember 2017)

Flyolaf schrieb:


> Ich will nicht intolerant sein, aber es gibt genau
> 
> -Drei Star Wars Filme
> -Drei Teile von Stirb Langsam
> ...



Kann man so sehen, man muss sich ja ohnehin nicht die "richtigen" Filme durch unglückliche Fortsetzungsversuche verderben lassen. Indiana Jones hättest du noch erwähnen können.


----------



## Honigpumpe (15. Dezember 2017)

Grasfox schrieb:


> ... nicht gleich persönlich werden. Ich bin mit Star Wars groß geworden und weiß es sehr wohl ein zu ordnen. Ich gebe dir aber vollkommen Recht mit Sci-Fi vs. Fantasy. Nur ein klein wenig die physikalischen Grundlagen einhalten, ist nicht zu viel verlangt, nur ein bisschen (siehe "Tür-Zum-All-Szene"). Ich vergleiche es auch gar nicht mit einem Interstellar, das ist gar nicht mein Anspruch...es darf gern ordentlich Fantasy sein, aber es sind halt Dinge mir echt aufgefallen sind und die so krass in den alten Teilen nicht da waren.



An "Interstellar" ist doch auch gar nichts realistisch, höchstens der Anfang. Schon klar, ich fliege in ein Schwarzes Loch, sehe dann erst meine Tochter von der anderen Seitenwand wieder und wache dann aus völlig ungeklärten Umständen auf einer Krankenstation wieder auf, auf der mich dann auch noch alle kennen. Na klar, voll realistisch, der Film.  Mit einem Schwarzen Loch würde ich mich übrigens nicht anlegen, ich sage nur "Spaghettisierung", ist bestimmt nicht so appetitlich.


----------



## Honigpumpe (15. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Also wer bei Star Wars anfängt mit Logik und Realismus zu argumentieren hat imo Star Wars nicht verstanden.
> Star Wars ist keine Science Fiction. Das ist Fantasy mit Magie, Zauberern und Prinzessinnen.



Stimmt schon. Aber es gibt eben auch coole Raumschiffe. Eine Welt ohne Treibstoffprobleme. Und Gravitation? Wer zum Teufel ist dieser Herr?


----------



## SGDrDeath (15. Dezember 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Mein Gott, meinst Du wirklich "Deutscheland"?! Das war ein Zitat, meine Güte: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IPpUm-pDNw . Darum machst Du so ein Faß auf?


Nicht nur Rechtschreib- bzw. Grammatikprobleme, sondern auch Probleme mit dem Zählen. Es ging, wie ich dir schrieb, um den ersten Satz. Aber in deiner Wut schlägst du ja nur noch blind um dich, wie man sieht.

Nein, um Deutscheland ging es nicht, im ersten Satz befindet sich ein Fehler den Grundschüler nicht mal machen.

Und jetzt ist Schluss mit dir, du kapierst es wirklich nicht, obwohl es sehr einfach ist.


----------



## Flyolaf (15. Dezember 2017)

HanFred schrieb:


> Kann man so sehen, man muss sich ja ohnehin nicht die "richtigen" Filme durch unglückliche Fortsetzungsversuche verderben lassen. Indiana Jones hättest du noch erwähnen können.



Stimmt Indiana Jones gehört natürlich auch dazu


----------



## Jakkelien (15. Dezember 2017)

Für mich ist der Film auf der Höhe von Episode 5.
Doch vor allem zitiert er nicht blos die Vorgänger. Er macht vieles eigenständig und anders. Will sagen, ein Film bei dem man eben nicht gleich weiß wie die Szenen ausgehen werden.
Hier und da zu viel Disney (Komik, niedliche Tiere, Kinderkram) ansonsten wäre das aus meinen Augen der beste Star Wars Film aller Zeiten.


----------



## Honigpumpe (15. Dezember 2017)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Für mich ist der Film auf der Höhe von Episode 5.
> Doch vor allem zitiert er nicht blos die Vorgänger. Er macht vieles eigenständig und anders.



Das wollte ich hören! Dann freue ich mich auf die VIII. Verdammt, ich will keine Spoiler, bin aber trotzdem so neugierig, hier mitzulesen. Ein echtes Dilemma. Mal gucken, ob es alle ohne Spoiler schaffen, oder wer hier die zu lynchende Plaudertasche spielt!


----------



## Martina (15. Dezember 2017)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> ansonsten wäre das aus meinen Augen der beste Star Wars Film aller Zeiten.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Glück gibt es unterschiedliche  Meinungen.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2017)

Grasfox schrieb:


> Ich war gestern auch zur Premiere,
> 
> Der Film war schon sehr unterhaltsam, hat echt Spaß gemacht - auch der Star Wars-typische Witze kam nicht zu kurz - für meinen Geschmack jedoch einen Tick zu witzig - dies hat einige Szenen ins lächerliche gezogen, oder einige Logik-Fehler wie  z.B.:
> 
> ...



Im All langt es eigentlich zu beschleunigen bis man auf Wunschtempo ist und braucht ab da bis auf Ausweichmanöver/Kampfmanöver und Bremsvorgänge 0 „Sprit“.


----------



## suggysug (15. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Im All langt es eigentlich zu beschleunigen bis man auf Wunschtempo ist und braucht ab da bis auf Ausweichmanöver/Kampfmanöver und Bremsvorgänge 0 „Sprit“.



Vor allem in Star Wars macht man sich darüber  Gedanken aber wie die Aliens in Independence Day reisen ist in der Regel egal. Alientec = immer überlegene Technik die keinen Sprit braucht .


----------



## rldml (16. Dezember 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Vor allem in Star Wars macht man sich darüber  Gedanken aber wie die Aliens in Independence Day reisen ist in der Regel egal. Alientec = immer überlegene Technik die keinen Sprit braucht .



Nee... Independence Day lässt diese Frage einfach völlig offen, weil das zur Handlung null beigetragen hätte 



Spoiler



Das Treibstoff-Thema war tatsächlich ein wenig absurd, aber nach meinem Empfinden war das der einzige wirklich grobe Schnitzer, und aus dramaturgischen Gründen wichtig - es sollte schließlich eine permanente Bedrohungssituation präsentiert werden. Warum man die Rebellen nicht einfach von Anfang an auf die Rebellenbasis umzingelt von der ersten Ordnung gesetzt hat (quasi das "Helms Klamm" in Star Wars ), lässt sich eigentlich nur dadurch erklären, dass man dann deutlich weniger gute Weltall-Szenen hätte zeigen können.



Seis drum, der Film war super und hat wirklich viel Spaß gemacht. Und darum gehts doch eigentlich, oder? 

Beste Szene im Film:


Spoiler



Chewbacca versucht Hähnchen zu essen


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2017)

TLDR: Besser als R1, viel besser als 7, etwas besser als 1-3, kommt aber nicht an 4-6 ran.

Standalone gesehen ist es eigentlich ein toller Film, denn er wartet wirklich mit einigen interessanten Wendungen auf. Nur leidet er am von 7 gesetzten (Re-)Setting: Alles was von Episode 4-6 gemacht wurde, war schlicht und ergriffen für die Katz: 

Liebe (Original-)Rebellen, ihr seid für nichts und wieder nichts über dem ersten Todesstern, auf den Eisfeldern von Hoth und in der Schlacht auf und über Endor verreckt, denn - obschon es bei jedem Film hiess "Vor langer, langer Zeit" kriegen auch jene für die ihr gestorben seid kein Happy End - zumindest nicht, wenn es um Typen in grauen Uniformen und ihren Lakaien in weissen Ganzkörperpanzerungen geht. Und, lieber Anakin, man mag Dir gesagt haben, Du seist der Auserwählte, der das Gleichgewicht zurückbringt, aber das war trotz Deines Opfers falsch...

Logisch - eine neue Trilogie braucht eine Bedrohung, einen Feind gegen den man kämpfen muss, sonst kann man sich den Begriff "Wars" sparen. Nur hat Jar Jar Adams  mit seiner uninspirierten 7 nun mal den Ton gesetzt, die diese Trilogie haben soll. Es ist für mich inzwischen fraglich, ob man mit der 9 tatsächlich einen echten, 3 Filme umspannenden Handlungsbogen wird etablieren können, der an eine der vorhergehenden Trilogien herankommt.

Und ich bleibe dabei (was ich schon in einem anderen Thread schrieb): Ein Star Wars-Film pro Jahr ist zu viel und führt bei mir zu Übersättigung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Dezember 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ein Star Wars-Film pro Jahr ist zu viel und führt bei mir zu Übersättigung.



Na wie gut, dass sie nur alle zwei Jahre erscheinen


----------



## MichaelG (16. Dezember 2017)

Naja nicht ganz. Es sei denn Du ignorierst Spin offs wie 2016 Rogue One oder 2018 Han Solo.


----------



## Talisman79 (16. Dezember 2017)

ich weiss nich wie man nach einem film pro jahr,und das seit gerade mal drei(?) jahren sprechen kann.überlegt mal wie lange uns diese superheldenx-menmarvelavengersbatman-grütze um die ohren gehauen wird,und wieviele filme/serien dort pro jahr erscheinen seit etwa 20(!!!) jahren.ich denke da kann man getrost von übersättigung sprechen.ich war damals großer fan,aber genau wie pro7 es schafft so ziemlich jede serie über die man mal gelacht hat bis zum erbrechen tot zuspielen,haben die es geschafft mir das ganze superheldenzeugs zu versauen.

ein star wars film pro jahr kann ich erst mal ne ganze weile ganz gut ertragen


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Dezember 2017)

zumal ich vermute, dass nach Episode IX und dem 3. "Star Wars Story"-Film ne etwas längere Pause (Keine 10 Jahre, aber vielleicht 2 oder 3, in der Zeit kommt dann z.B. zur Überbrückung die Real-Serie auf dem Disney-Streaming-Dienst) kommt bis dann mit der RJ-Trilogie und eventuellen Episoden X-XII weitergeht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> zumal ich vermute, dass nach Episode IX und dem 3. "Star Wars Story"-Film ne etwas längere Pause (Keine 10 Jahre, aber vielleicht 2 oder 3, in der Zeit kommt dann z.B. zur Überbrückung die Real-Serie auf dem Disney-Streaming-Dienst) kommt bis dann mit der RJ-Trilogie und eventuellen Episoden X-XII weitergeht


Nope. Disney hat einen festen Plan für mindestens 15 Jahre. Eine kreative Pause ist dort kaum drin.

http://www.filmstarts.de/nachrichten/18511340.html

Also ist mit einem jährlichen SW-Film-Rythmus zu rechnen. Wobei dann die weniger interessanten Spin-Offs die Hauptmasse bilden werden. Brauche ich persönlich nicht.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> ich weiss nich wie man nach einem film pro jahr,und das seit gerade mal drei(?) jahren sprechen kann.überlegt mal wie lange uns diese superheldenx-menmarvelavengersbatman-grütze um die ohren gehauen wird,und wieviele filme/serien dort pro jahr erscheinen seit etwa 20(!!!) jahren...



Äh... nur weil das eine einer Zwangsfütterung gleich kommt, kann das andere trotzdem Übersättigung sein. Superheldenfilme schaue ich mir schon lange nicht mehr an - nicht einmal wenn ich per Zufall auf'm FreeTV drüberzappe (einzige Ausnahme hierbei ist Deadpool, weil er vor Selbstironie nur so strotzt). Ok, Dr. Strange habe ich mir wegen Cumberbatch angesehen und Wonder Woman weil's mal um eine weibliche Heldin ging - aber ansonsten halte ich mich von der Superheldenseuche fern. Eigentlich schade, dass SW nun auf dem besten Weg ist, genauso gewöhnlich zu werden...


----------



## Honigpumpe (16. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Könntet ihr euren Disput vielleicht per PN austragen?
> Hier geht es schon seit zehn Postings nicht mehr ums Thema.



Wirklich gerne, Matthias, aber so ist das eben mit Trolls: Sie provozieren, werden beleidigend und auch gerne persönlich. Und wenn man ihnen das letzte Wort hinterläßt, fühlen sie sich auch noch im Recht und erst recht bestätigt. Herrschaften, ich halte fest: Ich hatte lediglich ein Imperialistenfahrzeug kommentiert, und ein Troll macht ein Grundsatzfaß auf! Sorry, tut mir leid, ich wollte diese Diskussion nicht. Aber wenn mir einer blöd kommt, dann wehre ich mich auch. Mir hilft doch sowieso nie jemand. Alles muß man alleine tun. *seufz*


----------



## MichaelG (16. Dezember 2017)

Naja Honigpumpe nichts gegen Dich. Aber Du bist an der Diskussion genauso beteiligt wie Dein Gegenüber. Einfach mal abhaken und gut ist es. Wenn jemand meint es ist so ihn halt dabei belassen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (16. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja Honigpumpe nichts gegen Dich. Aber Du bist an der Diskussion genauso beteiligt wie Dein Gegenüber. Einfach mal abhaken und gut ist es. Wenn jemand meint es ist so ihn halt dabei belassen.



Jaja, der Klügere gibt nach. Ich habe ja einen IQ von 180, also werde ich wohl nachgeben müssen. Aber weil die Klügeren immer nachgeben, haben wir ja die Herrschaft der Dummen. Ich weiß, wie das läuft: Am Ende werden beide Streithähne der Kneipe verwiesen, und dann zählt es auch nicht mehr, wer eigentlich mit dem Mist angefangen hat. Soll ich mal die PNs dieses ehrenwerten Herren zitieren? Nee, die will ich der Öffentlichkeit nicht zumuten. Ich sage: Schlechte Kinderschule, wahrscheinlich schon schlechte Eltern gehabt.


----------



## suggysug (16. Dezember 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Jaja, der Klügere gibt nach. Ich habe ja einen IQ von 180, also werde ich wohl nachgeben müssen. Aber weil die Klügeren immer nachgeben, haben wir ja die Herrschaft der Dummen. Ich weiß, wie das läuft: Am Ende werden beide Streithähne der Kneipe verwiesen, und dann zählt es auch nicht mehr, wer eigentlich mit dem Mist angefangen hat. Soll ich mal die PNs dieses ehrenwerten Herren zitieren? Nee, die will ich der Öffentlichkeit nicht zumuten. Ich sage: Schlechte Kinderschule, wahrscheinlich schon schlechte Eltern gehabt.




Das tolle an einer richtigen Spielecommunity ist das es keine Rolle spielt wie intelligent oder alt man ist, welchen Glauben, Geschlecht oder Hautfarbe man hat. Es spielt auch keine Rolle ob man nicht die Rechtschreibung perfekt beherrscht.

*Was aber eine Rolle spielt ist die Begeisterung für Spiele (oder hier in diesem Fall den Film Star Wars) die wir doch alle teilen*. Ist es das nun wirklich Wert wegen der Rechtschreibung zu zanken? Beziehungsweise auch den Leute wegen sowas regelmäßig auf die Füsse zu treten? Den das war doch der Auslöser für diesen Streit oder nicht?


----------



## Honigpumpe (16. Dezember 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Das tolle an einer richtigen Spielecommunity ist das es keine Rolle spielt wie intelligent oder alt man ist, welchen Glauben, Geschlecht oder Hautfarbe man hat. Es spielt auch keine Rolle ob man nicht die Rechtschreibung perfekt beherrscht.
> 
> *Was aber eine Rolle spielt ist die Begeisterung für Spiele (oder hier in diesem Fall den Film Star Wars) die wir doch alle teilen*. Ist es das nun wirklich Wert wegen der Rechtschreibung zu zanken? Beziehungsweise auch den Leute wegen sowas regelmäßig auf die Füsse zu treten? Den das war doch der Auslöser für diesen Streit oder nicht?



Soll ich darauf jetzt wirklich antworten? Es war gar nicht die Rechtschreibung, die mich gestört hat, sondern der unfreundliche Ton. Und wenn ich hin und wieder mal sage, daß Wiewörter klein und Substantive groß zu schreiben sind, wenn ich auch mal auf ein falsches Komma hinweise, dann laß mich doch bitte. Vielleicht habe ich da ein aufmerksameres Auge als andere, das ist für mich wirklich kein Grund zu streiten. Laßt uns wieder über unser Hobby diskutieren, wirklich, ich bin gerne dabei. Aber was einem teilweise für ein bitterer Haß entgegengebracht wird, wenn ich mal sage, daß ich hier ständig stolpere und die Sätze kaum noch entziffern kann, das verstehe ich dann auch nicht. Toleranz ist keine Einbahnstraße. Ich bin tolerant für Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler, aber ich erwarte auch Toleranz, wenn ich mich mal nicht so verhalte, wie das von allen erwartet wird. Aber genug jetzt: Zurück zu "Star Wars". Und außerdem eine frohe Adventszeit.


----------



## Snorefury (17. Dezember 2017)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Hab gelesen die Aufklärung wer Rey und Snoke sind soll total unbefriedigend sein. genau wie der abgang eines Charakters...



ohne zu spoilern.. JA...
war gestern im kino. der film ist allgemein völlig overhyped und überbewertet und diese zwei fragen wurden einfach nur lächerlich beantwortet und sind völlig unzufrieden, man hätte sich einfach mehr davon erwartet. 
spart euch den film im kino :/


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Dezember 2017)

was die Abgänge betrifft



Spoiler



*Luke Skywalker:*
ist schade, aber sein "tot" (er wurde halt eines mit der Macht, also ist ein wiedersehen als Machtgeist ja drin) war angemessen und sein Finale episch, sowohl auf Crait als auch die letzte Szene mit der Zwillingssonne und der Auflösung auf der Insel

*Captain Phasma:*
enttäuschend, gerade wenn man den Comic zu Phasma gelesen hat der zwischen den Filmen spielt, wo sie ne absolute Kampfsau ist, ist ihr Abgang nach dem kurzen Nahkampf-Fight gegen Finn einfach nur enttäuschend

*Oberster Anführer Snoke:*
Sehr unerwartet und irgendwie auch mau, er lies sich viel zu leicht täuschen mit dem Lichtschwert-Trick den Kylo mit Reys/Lukes/Anakins Schwert da abzog. Der Kampf gegen die Garde im Anschluss war aber der Hammer

*Vize-Admiral Holdo:*
Schade dass sie nur so kurz dabei war, ich fand die Figur cool. Ihr Hyperraumsprung direkt in Snokes Mega-Zerstörer war auch etwas naja, weiß nicht

Und was wurde aus *DJ*? Nach seinem Verrat auf dem Mega-Zerstörer, als er Finn und Rose an Phasma auslieferte und die Infos an Hux weitergab, war er verschwunden. Hat er den Angriff Holdos überlebt?


----------



## Talisman79 (17. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> was die Abgänge betrifft
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



ich geh mal davon aus,das einige dinge noch nicht endgültig beantwortet sind.reys richtige herkunft kann ich mir echt nich so vorstellen,wenn man gesehen hat welche macht sie von anfang an ohne großes erlernen besitzt.ich denke da wird noch was kommen.auch den abgang von snoke find ich recht seltsam,weil jetzt irgendwie die große autorität auf seiten der bösen fehlt,wie damals zb der imperator.was ich wirklich flach und verschenkt fand,war der abgang von phasma..total unnötig.


----------



## Dosentier (17. Dezember 2017)

Für mich war der 8te Teil, genauso wie der 7te, eine echte Enttäuschung.
Im Grunde vom Stil her, fand ich den 8ten Teil auch nicht wirklich anders als den 7ten.

Naja, nachdem Rouge One aber mit Abstand das schlechteste war, was Star Wars zu bieten hatte, ist aktuell für mich alles was unter Disney läuft an Star Wars auch gestorben.

Episode 9, werde ich mir ganz schenken und der Film des jungen Han Solo hat mich auch vorher schon nicht interessiert.

Aber vielleicht gehöre ich auch nicht mehr zu dem aktuellen Klientel was die neuen Filme eben ansprechen soll.


----------



## Kristian (17. Dezember 2017)

@Doenstier

Wenn Du RogueOne als schlechtesten Film bezeichnest, braucht man über deinen Filmgeschmack nicht zu streiten.

Wach auf, die Vergangenheit ist vorbei. Die alten StarWars-Filme kann man sich immer wieder reinziehen. Die neueren aber auch. In der Kindheit/Jugend hat man aber die Filme damals anders empfunden. Sowas kommt nicht mehr wieder. Leb damit.

@Topic
Der Film ist TOP und jeden Cent im Kino wert. Die Handlung wirkt nicht ao aufgesetzt wie im siebten Teil. Und es passiert wirklich viel. Man könnte schon fast sagen, dass zu viel passiert. So geht etwas die Story von Luke unter, so dass er zu einem zwar wichtigen aber doch nur Nebencharakter verkommt.

Das Ende wirft dadurch auch einige Fragen auf, warum das jetzt so geschehen ist. Als StarWars-Fan hat man natürlich das Hintergrundwissen. Als Gelegenheitsgucker oder Quereinsteiger wird es schon schwieriger das Ende zu begreifen.

Trotzdem. Der Film ist echt gut und sehr unterhaltsam. Die etwas langatmige Mitte habe ich aber auch so empfunden. Durch die Szenenwechsel gab es jedoch genügend Abwechslung.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Dezember 2017)

Bei Rogue One habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt, was Dosentier hier gemeint hat. Ich empfand Rogue One als anders, düsterer, dreckiger als die klassischen SW-Filme, ja aber alles andere als schlecht. Im Gegenteil. Bei Teil 7 kann man über eine gewisses Recycling/Parallelen zu SW EP. IV sicher streiten (das hat mich aber nicht wirklich gestört). Trotzdem empfand ich Ep VII auch nicht als schlecht. Zu Ep. VIII kann ich noch nichts sagen. Da warte ich den Bluray-Release ab. Denn bevor ich bei mir in der Region in ein vernünftiges (3D)-Kino komme fahre ich erst einmal 40 km (20 km in ein normales Kino ohne 3D) um dann dort keinen oder nur schlecht einen Parkplatz zu bekommen. Das verdirbt leider jeden Filmgenuß.


----------



## Dosentier (17. Dezember 2017)

Kristian schrieb:


> @Doenstier
> 
> Wenn Du RogueOne als schlechtesten Film bezeichnest, braucht man über deinen Filmgeschmack nicht zu streiten.
> 
> ...



Nichts für ungut aber wenn du nicht in der Lage bist die Meinung anderer zu akzeptieren oder eben nachvollziehen zu können, dann brauchen wir uns hier auch nicht weiter Unterhalten.

Auch die Argumentation die du hier schön anführst, von wegen früher war alles besser, weil man es eben anders Empfunden hat, hinkt auch stark.
Das kommt für mich mit auf eine Stufe von Argumenten wie : "Du hast den Film eben nicht verstanden"

Als Beispiel kann ich dir dafür auch gerne den neuen Blade Runner nennen, den ich Persönlich als sehr gut und unglaublich gelungen empfand, teils sogar noch besser als den Ersten Teil.

Was  Rouge One  angeht stehe ich im übrigen auch nicht alleine da mit meiner Meinung.
Aber ich kann auch verstehen, das viele die neuen Filme als gut empfinden, da sie ja auch dem aktuellen Klischee von Kino Blockbustern entsprechen und die heutige Generation so was wohl nur noch sehen möchte.

Aber dennoch bleibe ich dabei, alles was bisher unter Disney in Zusammenhang mit Star Wars Produziert wurde, hat mit dem Grund Gedanken von Star Wars nichts mehr zu tun.
Auch wenn Episode 1-3 schon teils Grenz wertig waren, haben sie immer noch irgendwie den Geist von Star Wars eingefangen und versucht ihn zu bewahren.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Dezember 2017)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Was  Rouge One  angeht stehe ich im übrigen auch nicht alleine da mit meiner Meinung.



Nein. Ich schliesse mich da locker an. Hab ja vor ein paar Monaten etwas zu dem Thema gesagt, für mich ist der höchstens eine 5|10, maximal ne 6, wenn ich einige Elemente ignoriere, z.b. Figurenzeichnung und Story.

http://forum.pcgames.de/gott-die-we...abt-ihr-zuletzt-gesehen-293.html#post10075431

 Die ganzen Gefechte stehen schon sehr im Fokus. Damit hab ich normalerweise kein Problem, ich hatte nur trotzdem mehr ewartet nach all dem Hype.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Dezember 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Nein. Ich schliesse mich da locker an. Hab ja vor ein paar Monaten etwas zu dem Thema gesagt, für mich ist der höchstens eine 5|10, maximal ne 6, wenn ich einige Elemente ignoriere, z.b. Figurenzeichnung und Story.
> 
> http://forum.pcgames.de/gott-die-we...abt-ihr-zuletzt-gesehen-293.html#post10075431
> 
> Die ganzen Gefechte stehen schon sehr im Fokus. Damit hab ich normalerweise kein Problem, ich hatte nur trotzdem mehr ewartet nach all dem Hype.


Und mich könnt ihr gleich mitnehmen. 
 RO kann von sich behaupten wie SW auszusehen und anzuhören, ansonsten fehlt ihm schlicht das besondere Feeling, tolle Charaktere und große Augenblicke abseits der finalen Schlacht. Irgendwie hatte der Film keine echte SW-Seele. Es ist nur ein Lückenfüller, und ein plotdünner/überraschungsfreier noch dazu.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flyolaf (17. Dezember 2017)

Kristian schrieb:


> @Doenstier
> 
> Wenn Du RogueOne als schlechtesten Film bezeichnest, braucht man über deinen Filmgeschmack nicht zu streiten.



Schön, wie die Freunde der Meinungsfreiheit und Kunstfreiheit in diesem Forum immer gleich ausrasten, wenn Kritik geäußert wird, die sie nicht teilen. Es ist alles Geschmackssache, sagte der Affe und biss in die Seife...


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2017)

#ChewieJarJarWorstSexSceneEver


----------



## Talisman79 (17. Dezember 2017)

Flyolaf schrieb:


> Schön, wie die Freunde der Meinungsfreiheit und Kunstfreiheit in diesem Forum immer gleich ausrasten, wenn Kritik geäußert wird, die sie nicht teilen. Es ist alles Geschmackssache, sagte der Affe und biss in die Seife...



ahso aber er kann sich von oben herrab(die heutige Generation so was wohl nur noch sehen möchte.) dazu äußern?tut mir leid,aber wer wirklich der meinung is,das die letzten drei lucasteile auch nur einen furz besser sind als alle aktuellen filme,der hat eindeutig einen nagel im hirn ,und mal so gar keinen plan wie ein guter film aufgebaut is.ob das jetzt ne gute diskusionsgrundlage is is mir dabei auch herzlich egal,,da kann ich mich mit meinem kleinen neffen unterhalten,der hat mehr ahnung..und der is 12.es is teilweise echt erschreckend was man hier lesen muss


und wer hier mit geschmackssache kommt,disquallifiziert sich eh für jegliche disuksion.man kann halt blinden auch nichts von farben erzählen.von daher bin ich auch wieder raus hier...


----------



## Rabowke (18. Dezember 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> TLDR: Besser als R1, viel besser als 7, etwas besser als 1-3, kommt aber nicht an 4-6 ran.


WTF?  

R1 ist um Welten besser als der, pardon, Schrott. Ich dachte ja schon das der 7. Teil schlecht ist, nicht handwerklich, sondern weil es die Geschichte von A New Hope 2.0 war. Aber der 8. Teil ... ohne Worte. 

Ich muss Matthias Recht geben ...



Spoiler



... man hätte mit Snoke *deutlich* mehr machen können bzw. müssen. IMO sieht man ihn doch nur am Ende vom 7. Teil, fertig. Jetzt ist er da, ist plötzlich irgendwie Anführer und dann gaaaaaanz schnell weg. Ich persönlich hab vermutet, dass es sich hierbei um Darth Plaguis handelt, Körperbau und Geschichte hätte ggf. gepasst, auch wenn er im Roman vom Imperator umgebracht wurde, hat er sich doch sein ganzes Leben mit der Unsterblichkeit beschäftigt und mehr oder minder Erfolge gefeiert. *Das* wäre mal ein richtig guter Bösewicht, aber das hier was einfach nur Murks.

Wie eigentlich die ganze Geschichte, Logiklöcher hin oder her. Beim Kampf am Anfang stehen zig Sternenzerstörer einfach nur dumm rum, nichts passiert. Ach ne, komm ... einzig und allein der Sprung der Fregatte am Ende war cool und irgendwie nachvollziehbar.

Was haben meine Kumpels und ich geflucht ... wie gesagt, wir dachten ja schon das der 7. Teil schlecht ist, aber nein, der 8. schlägt den 7. locker und lässt den 7. echt als guten (!) Film in Erinnerung zurückbleiben. 

Vor allem, ich fand ja Kylo Ren bzw. die Auflösung ohne Maske im 7. bescheiden, völlig unpassend und man hat ihm irgendwie den Darth Vader jr. nicht mehr abgenommen. Aber im 8. hat er mir noch am besten gefallen und das will nun wirklich was heißen. 

Warum war der General gefühlte 30 Jahre? Wo sind die alten strategischen Hasen? WO?! :-\

Das Imperium, sorry Erste Ordnung, ist auch niht mehr das, was es mal war. Kindergartengeburtstag!


----------



## Flyolaf (18. Dezember 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> tut mir leid,aber wer wirklich der meinung is,das die letzten drei lucasteile auch nur einen furz besser sind als alle aktuellen filme,der hat eindeutig einen nagel im hirn.
> und wer hier mit geschmackssache kommt,disquallifiziert sich eh für jegliche disuksion.



Wenn sich hier jemand disqualifiziert hat, dann bist Du das mit deinen so intelligenten Kommentar. Aber troll nur weiter! Es gibt halt Menschen, die meinen nur ihre Meinung ist, die einzig wahre!Nur gering  intelligente Menschen begeben sich auf diesen Pfad.


----------



## Talisman79 (18. Dezember 2017)

Flyolaf schrieb:


> Wenn sich hier jemand disqualifiziert hat, dann bist Du das mit deinen so intelligenten Kommentar. Aber troll nur weiter! Es gibt halt Menschen, die meinen nur ihre Meinung ist, die einzig wahre!Nur gering  intelligente menschen begeben sich auf diesen Pfad.



deine(m) bro deine(m) kommentar...bitte rede nie wieder mit mir


----------



## GAMXT (18. Dezember 2017)

Die Raumschlachten zu loben ist sehr gut, denn das ist wohl auch das einzig gute an diesen Film. Ich fand Episode 7 schon grenzwertig, dachte mir aber ich gebe 8 noch eine Chance. Aber das wars nun wirklich. Der ist so schlecht dass es fast den Fass den Boden ausschlägt



Spoiler



(Ich sag nur Lea die plötzlich Jedi Kräfte entwickelt und sich ohne Raumanzug anscheinend im All aufhalten kann...).



Episode 9 kann schaun wer will ich bin raus.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Dezember 2017)

bitte keine persönlichen Anfeindungen wegen Geschmacksunterschieden. Das ist a) wenig zielführend und b) der Pfad zur dunklen Seite


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Dezember 2017)

GAMXT schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (Ich sag nur Lea die plötzlich Jedi Kräfte entwickelt und sich ohne Raumanzug anscheinend im All aufhalten kann...).





Spoiler



Ich fand die Szene zumindest grenzwertig.
Allerdings war Leia schon immer stark in der Macht, das sollte also niemanden überraschend.
Außerdem ist es wie schon gesagt Fantasy, kein SciFi.


----------



## Frullo (18. Dezember 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> WTF?
> 
> R1 ist um Welten besser als der, pardon, Schrott. Ich dachte ja schon das der 7. Teil schlecht ist, nicht handwerklich, sondern weil es die Geschichte von A New Hope 2.0 war. Aber der 8. Teil ... ohne Worte.



Sorry, sehe ich nun mal anders: R1 Standalone ist ein "Saving private Ryan", weil das "Happy-End" darin besteht, dass die Mission erfüllt wurde (obschon alle Protagonisten dabei draufgegangen sind). Das passt für mich nun mal nicht in die "Es war einmal-"Atmosphäre von Star Wars rein - zumindest nicht als Einzelfilm. Sieht man R1 hingegen "lediglich" als IV-Compendium - man nimmt also die beiden Filme zusammen und sieht es als eine einzelne Geschichte an - dann gebe ich Dir sogar recht: Dann ist R1 der beste der Disney-Filme. Aber eben nicht Standalone.

Standalone hat VIII für mich mehr zu bieten: Eine (ziemlich) eigenständige Story, interessante Wendungen - einige Charakter machen sogar eine echte Entwicklung durch: 



Spoiler



Luke und Poe



In gewisser Weise ist sogar eine Art Happy End vorhanden 



Spoiler



Die Kids am Schluss, die sich als zukünftige Rebellen sehen



Im Gesamtkontext gesehen ist die Disney-Trilogie aber bisher tatsächlich ziemlicher Schrott, mit Imperium Light, Rebellen 2.0, Reset auf die Zustände vor IV... teilweise könnte man wirklich meinen, der Film sei zusammen mit der Licensing-Abteilung konzipiert worden (Wir brauchen unbedingt ein paar neue Figuren, die wir dann als Sammlerstücke oder in den neuen Lego-Sets unterbringen können!). Es ist daher fraglich, ob IX dann daraus tatsächlich noch etwas Denkwürdiges machen kann.


----------



## Maverick-wsv (18. Dezember 2017)

Kann man sich die 16 Euro also sparen. Da trink ich mir lieber ein paar Glühweinchen für.


----------



## SGDrDeath (18. Dezember 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Wirklich gerne, Matthias, aber so ist das eben mit Trolls: Sie provozieren, werden beleidigend und auch gerne persönlich. Und wenn man ihnen das letzte Wort hinterläßt, fühlen sie sich auch noch im Recht und erst recht bestätigt. Herrschaften, ich halte fest: Ich hatte lediglich ein Imperialistenfahrzeug kommentiert, und ein Troll macht ein Grundsatzfaß auf! Sorry, tut mir leid, ich wollte diese Diskussion nicht. Aber wenn mir einer blöd kommt, dann wehre ich mich auch. Mir hilft doch sowieso nie jemand. Alles muß man alleine tun. *seufz*


Und am meisten treten sie nach und erzählen sie hätten einen IQ von 180 und wären klüger weil sie glauben der andere sagt jetzt nix mehr dazu. 

Aber ob deiner Überheblichkeit, die dich trotzdem deine offensichtlichen Fehler nicht entdecken lässt, merkst du halt gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Murdoc85 (19. Dezember 2017)

Zu J. J's Episode 7, im Nachhinein war der Film im Vergleich zu 8 super mmn. Er war nicht so gut wie 1-6, aber hat so gute Bausteine für diesen, Rian...... Moloch gelegt und der hat mmn die Order 66 über SW gebracht. Irgendwo wurde ja gesagt sie wollen mehr Zwischentöne und nicht nur gut/böse, aber so nein danke. 



Spoiler



Allein der Abgang von Snoke, Phasma und Luke eine Frechheit aus meiner Sicht.



Disney wird SW solange totmelken bis es nur mehr trash ist leider. Ich habe entschlossen, dass ich nicht mehr die Zielgruppe bin obwohl ich bei der originalen Trilogie zum Teil noch nicht auf der Welt war.


----------



## Batze (19. Dezember 2017)

Maverick-wsv schrieb:


> Kann man sich die 16 Euro also sparen. Da trink ich mir lieber ein paar Glühweinchen für.



Mit genug Glühwein intus kann man sich den dann aber doch antuen.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Dezember 2017)

Es ist halt von Nachteil wenn man mitten in einem Mehrteiler den Showrunner/Regisseur wechselt. Das hat eigentlich noch nie so richtig funktioniert. Weil der Neue in der Regel Dinge vom alten Regisseur über Bord wirft und sein eigenes Konzept entwirft und durchsetzen will.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es ist halt von Nachteil wenn man mitten in einem Mehrteiler den Showrunner/Regisseur wechselt. Das hat eigentlich noch nie so richtig funktioniert. Weil der Neue in der Regel Dinge vom alten Regisseur über Bord wirft und sein eigenes Konzept entwirft und durchsetzen will.



E5 hatte mit Kershner auch nen anderen Regisseur und mit Kasdan einen anderen Drehbuchautor als E4 (Lucas).


----------



## Wubaron (19. Dezember 2017)

Habe gestern Abend den Film gesehen. Schlecht fande ich ihn jetzt nicht, dazu hab ich einfach zu sehr eine rosa rote Brille auf. 
Aber stellenweise wars doch unbefriedigend/enttäuschend



Spoiler



Informationen zu Snoke (was im Vorfeld ja nicht alles spekuliert wurde).
Das Mysterium um die Aussage "das Ende der Ära der Jedi" aus den Trailern, wo man auch gerätselt hat was das zu bedeuten hat. Was hat das jetzt bedeuted? Es wurde Eindruck erweckt Luke hat was unglaubliches endteckt was ihn so erschüttert hat.



oder befremdlich.


Spoiler



Leia schwebend durchs Weltall. Facepalm Moment.



Aber okay, es wird ja noch einen Teil geben.

Edit: Was ich (noch) immer etwas komisch finde:


Spoiler



Wie krass stark Rey und Kylo im Umgang mit der Macht sind obwohl sie so unerfahren sind. Da stinken die alten Jedi Meister dagegen voll ab. Klar kann man ein paar neue Jedi "Kunststücke" zeigen. Aber irgendwie fehlt die Lernkurve und das Verhältnis zu dem was die alten Jedi Meister geleistet haben.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Dezember 2017)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wie krass stark Rey und Kylo im Umgang mit der Macht sind obwohl sie so unerfahren sind. Da stinken die alten Jedi Meister dagegen voll ab. Klar kann man ein paar neue Jedi "Kunststücke" zeigen. Aber irgendwie fehlt die Lernkurve und das Verhältnis zu dem was die alten Jedi Meister geleistet haben.



Hmmm ...



Spoiler



... Kylo hatte ja wohl einen Lehrmeister, Snoke. Das hat er ja nun mehrmals durchblicken lassen und auch im Rückblick von Luke haben wir gelernt, dass er Ben Solo trainiert hat. Ich würde das eher anders betrachten, die beiden Herrschaften sind mir wiederum zu schwach. Irgendwie. 

Was hat Rey denn 'machttechnisch' großartiges geleistet?  ... irgendwie denke ich immer an das Spiel "The Force Unleashed" wo man, IMO im 2. Teil, einen kompletten Sternenzerstörer vom Himmel holt, die Walker per Macht in kleine handliche Bündel presst und und und. Hier hatte man das Gefühl einen echt mächtigen Machtanwender zu haben, bei Kylo und Rey? Naaaaaaja. Eher nicht so!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Dezember 2017)

The Force Unleashed ist zum Glück kein Kanon mehr.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> The Force Unleashed ist zum Glück kein Kanon mehr.


Kanon hin oder her ... aber eigentlich sind das alles nur kleinere Machtspielereien. Irgendwie. Mal hier ein wenig Force Pull, da ein wenig Blitze. Aus die Maus.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Dezember 2017)

Kylo kann Blasterbeschuss einfrieren (Jakku-Szene mit Poe), das finde ich schon recht mächtig


----------

